# [Diskussion] Forenwettbewerb: Premium 07/2009 zu Anno 1404



## Daniel_M (4. Juni 2009)

In diesem Thread wird über alle relevanten Dinge zum PCGHX-Community-Contest diskutiert


Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2009




Hier landen auch alle Beiträge, die im eigentlichen Bilder-Thread nichts zu suchen haben.


*Achtung: *
* Wer sich wundert, warum sein Posting in diesen Thread verschoben wurde, der beachte bitte die wichtigsten Teilnahmebedingungen *
* ->  nur maximal 900 Pixel breite und als Vollbild eingebundene Bilder werden gewertet!!!* *<-*​


----------



## Special_Flo (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Ich komme auch noch --> heute abend wenn ich vom Praktikum wieder da bin.

Zweiter!


Kurze frage wie lange läuft das hier?

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*



Special_Flo schrieb:


> Ich komme auch noch --> heute abend wenn ich vom Praktikum wieder da bin.
> 
> Zweiter!
> 
> ...




Ich musste deinen Beitrag verschieben, da in den Bilder-Thread nur Screenshots gehören - dort wird nicht diskutiert.

Der Forenwettbewerb läuft bis zum 25. Juni.


----------



## theLamer (4. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür brauchst du
> [...]
> PCGH Premium 07/2009 zu Anno 1404 (Infos zum Heft, ab sofort im Handel)
> [...]



Also ich finde es ehrlich gesagt nicht nett, wenn nur Leute mitmachen dürfen, die die Premium-Ausgabe haben...

Was ist mit den anderen? Ich z.B kaufe jede PCGH (Extended) und PCGHX Print, kann aber nicht teilnehmen... Wahrscheinlich bezahl ich aber überdurchschnittlich viel an euch.

Bei den anderen Screenshot-Contests wolltet ihr ja sogar noch andere Leute anwerben, die sich nue registrierten um teilnehmen zu können, jetzt siebt ihr aus und nur Besitzer einer bestimmen Ausgabe können Teilnehmen?
Was ist mit Hwbot-Membern, die immer fleißig Punkte sammeln, damit PCGH bekannter wird? Was ist mit F@H? Sind die euch weniger wert? Geht es nur darum, dass ihr eure Premium-Ausgeben verhökert? Oder was?


Ich weiß nicht... das ist das erste Mal, dass ich diesen Smiley benutze...  Ber ganz ehrlich, so gefällt es mir nicht!


----------



## Fransen (4. Juni 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Was ist mit den anderen? Ich z.B kaufe jede PCGH (Extended) und PCGHX Print, kann aber nicht teilnehmen... Wahrscheinlich bezahl ich aber überdurchschnittlich viel an euch.





Spoiler



Here the same.

Ich bin auch nicht sonderlich angetan von der Entscheidung, zumal ich auch Leser jeder PCGH (DVD-Version) und PCGHX bin, ich finde es schade, dass nun so viele Leser ausgeschlossen werden.:daumen2:

Weiterhin stimme ich theLamer auch in dem Punkt zu, dass engagierte User des Forums -> F@H bzw. HW-Bot-Teams etc. auch die Chance haben sollten, an solchen Aktionen teilzunehmen, gerade die User, die viel Freizeit in ihre Tätigkeit hier im Forum setzen, sollte nicht aussenvor bleiben.:(



/Edit
Ich sehe gerade, dass Klutten für die anderen User den "normalen" Contest vorbereitet, als nehm' ich meine Aussage mal wieder gaanz schnell zurück und entschuldige mich!


----------



## ravenhearth (4. Juni 2009)

Und die, die "nur" die normale DVD-Ausgabe gekauft haben, bleiben außen vor. Na toll!
Und ehrlich gesagt: 9,99€ für die Premium-Ausgabe sind mir zu viel. Ich denke es geht euch wirklich nur darum, das Heft zu verhökern. Aber ohne mich!


----------



## Caveman (4. Juni 2009)

Also als wirklicher Anno-Freak gibt es für mich da keine Diskussion. Ich hole mir die Premium (obwohl ich die PCGH und PCG im Abo habe) so oder so, alleine wegen den Ganzen Infos zum Game!


----------



## theLamer (5. Juni 2009)

Ok... ich muss meinen Post etwas entschärfen.
Jetzt gibt es ja auch einen Contest für alle anderen, gute Arbeit!

Allerdings stört mich die Tatsache etwas, dass man die wirklich dicken Preise (die letztendlich für die Attraktivität des Contests verantwortlich sind) nur mit der Premium-Ausgabe zu holen sind...

Trotzdem, ich will nichts Weiteres schlecht reden.
Ende


----------



## 4DBonita (5. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich habe eine Frage zu den Regeln:
Sind Cheats, Savegames, Trainer (und andere Hacks) und Mods (z.B. ein Eingriff in die Texturen) erlaubt?
Was ist mit der freien Kamera, die sich ja nur über die "Engine.ini" per manuellem editieren aktivieren lässt? wobei da gibt es bei den Versionen Unterschiede glaube ich. (bis 1.02 ist sie nicht "legal" aktivierbar)
Wenn es einem gelingt die Postkartenansicht um eine freie Kameraführung zu erweitern, handelt es sich ja um keinen direkten Mod/Hack... Es wäre ja quasi das gleiche wie in dem ungepatchten 1.0 die freie Kamera zu verwenden.
Was ist mit Bug-using? Grafikfehler oder z.B. Sicht/Perspektiven bugs?

Dass keine nachträgliche Manipulation stattfinden darf ist mir klar.

noch etwas: Kann man das Wasserzeichen einfach mit 50% Deckkraft irgendwo auf dem Bild anbringen? Oder hinterlässt ein Wasserzeichenprogramm auch eine unsichtbare digitale Signatur?

mit freundlichen Grüßen
4DBonita


----------



## Daniel_M (5. Juni 2009)

4DBonita schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zu den Regeln:
> Sind Cheats, Savegames, Trainer (und andere Hacks) und Mods (z.B. ein Eingriff in die Texturen) erlaubt?
> ...




Hi,

Cheats sind gestattet. Die Kameraperspektive darf per Ini angepasst werden. Mods, welche die Texturen verwändern sind nicht gestattet.

Das Wasserzeichen darf an beliebiger Stelle im Bild platziert werden.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Overlocked (7. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema Premium. Wo kann man die spezifisch kaufen, in halb München scheint die keiner zu haben... Ich würde mir diese gerne kaufen, doch bloß wo?!


----------



## Daniel_M (8. Juni 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Zum Thema Premium. Wo kann man die spezifisch kaufen, in halb München scheint die keiner zu haben... Ich würde mir diese gerne kaufen, doch bloß wo?!




Wir haben als Redaktion leider keinen Einfluss darauf, bei welchen Händlern die Premium-Ausgabe angeboten wird und leider können wir auch nicht einsehen, wo es das Heft gibt.

Auf der sicheren Seite bist du mit der Einzelheftbestellung:
abo.computec.de
(herunterscrollen)


----------



## Overlocked (8. Juni 2009)

Danke, bestellt


----------



## superman1989 (9. Juni 2009)

bin heut die Ausgabe kaufen gegangen und hab die 10 Euro bezahlt,

dann gehe ich nach hause und finde dabei  10 Euro.  lol  xD

ich bin echt ein Glückspilz^^

war im heft aber echt viel drin.
  -ein Extrablatt und eine Extra DVD  --- sorry, die habe ich noch nicht entdeckt gehabt ^^


----------



## Klutten (9. Juni 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> /Edit
> Ich sehe gerade, dass Klutten für die anderen User den "normalen" Contest vorbereitet, als nehm' ich meine Aussage mal wieder gaanz schnell zurück und entschuldige mich!



Der Contest, den Daniel hier eröffnet hat, läuft vollkommen abgekoppelt vom monatlichen Contest, den wir innerhalb der Community abhalten.


----------



## mr_sleeve (9. Juni 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Zum Thema Premium. Wo kann man die spezifisch kaufen, in halb München scheint die keiner zu haben... Ich würde mir diese gerne kaufen, doch bloß wo?!



vllt habt ihr ja nen EDEKA oder REWE irgendwo ^^ da gibts die zumindest bei uns in so ner schönen Hülle


----------



## Caveman (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe meine schon letzte Woche geordert. Bis jetzt hat sich da wenig getan...


----------



## Daniel_M (10. Juni 2009)

superman1989 schrieb:


> bin heut die Ausgabe kaufen gegangen und hab die 10 Euro bezahlt,
> 
> dann gehe ich nach hause und finde dabei  10 Euro.  lol  xD
> 
> ...




Hi,

aus Kostengründen können wir leider nicht jedes Mal ein Mauspad im Wert von acht bis zehn Euro bei einem Heft für 9,99 mitliefern - ich bitte um Verständnis.

Dafür ist ja dieses Mal die randvolle DVD dabei - laut Umfrage habe sich die meisten Leser eine zusätzliche DVD als Zugabe bei unseren Premium-Ausgaben gewünscht. Zudem siehst du ja dank der durchsichtigen Tüte, was dich als Sonderausstattung erwartet.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Daniel_M (10. Juni 2009)

Caveman schrieb:


> Ich habe meine schon letzte Woche geordert. Bis jetzt hat sich da wenig getan...



Hallo,

hast du das Heft per Einzelheftbestellung geordert?

Laut unserer Versandabteilung gab es einen Lieferengpass, da es deutlich mehr Einzelheftbestellungen gab, als wir erwartet haben. Gestern sollen aber die fehlden Hefte verschickt worden sein.

Bitte bedenke, dass wir als Redaktionen die Hefte natürlich nicht alle selbst verschicken - wir haben auf die Einzelheftbestellung nur einen indirekten Einfluss, aber ich frage gerne nochmal für dich nach, falls dein Heft bis morgen nicht da ist.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2009)

@Daniel: Edit-Button *duck-und-weg* .


----------



## Daniel_M (10. Juni 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Daniel: Edit-Button *duck-und-weg* .



Was meinst du?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2009)

Du hast nen Doppelpost gemacht. Das sehen deine Kollegen und die Mods nicht sooo gerne. Deswegen ist unten im Beitrag ne Edit-Schaltfläche um nochwas im Beitrag einzubauen .


----------



## Daniel_M (10. Juni 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du hast nen Doppelpost gemacht. Das sehen deine Kollegen und die Mods nicht sooo gerne. Deswegen ist unten im Beitrag ne Edit-Schaltfläche um nochwas im Beitrag einzubauen .



Das ist schon ok so...


----------



## Caveman (10. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du das Heft per Einzelheftbestellung geordert?
> 
> ...


Super, aber das Heft kam heute mit der Post...
Murphys Gesetz. Hätte ich nix geschrieben, wäre das gute Stück garantiert noch nicht da. Egal. Nu geht's ans Screenshot sammeln...


----------



## Overlocked (16. Juni 2009)

@Bestellung Ich habe die Bestellung letzten Montag abgeschickt, habe auch die Bestätigung bekommen, doch jetzt ist die Zeitung immer noch nicht da!


----------



## Daniel_M (17. Juni 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> @Bestellung Ich habe die Bestellung letzten Montag abgeschickt, habe auch die Bestätigung bekommen, doch jetzt ist die Zeitung immer noch nicht da!




Hi,

gibst du mir bitte per PN deine Adresse? Ich frage bei der Versandabteilung nach.


----------



## superman1989 (29. Juni 2009)

yo, wo ist den die abstimmung zu anno hin die ist irgenwie weg?


----------



## Klutten (29. Juni 2009)

Sie ist da, wo sie schließlich hingehört -> im Unterforum Quickpolls:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...werb-pcgh-premium-07-2009-zu-anno-1404-a.html


----------



## Neozoa (10. Juli 2009)

Wollte nur kurz melden dass die 4890 heute Angekommen ist, werde sie am Wochenende einbauen.  Schade kein Glückwunschschreiben oder eine Bestätigung bei gewesen, wie sieht es eigentlich mit Garantie später aus. Egal erstmal freuen und bedanken für die Stimmen die mir das erst ermöglicht haben und Pc Games Hardware Extreme für diesen schönen Wettbewerb. 

Habe noch schnell ein Foto mit dem Handy gemacht … ok ist nicht so dolle 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MSI Radeon HD 4890 und die Anno-1404-Premium-Ausgabe

Glückwunsch noch an die anderen Gewinner, sind echt prima Bilder dabei


----------



## Overlocked (15. Juli 2009)

Wollt mich auch bedanken. Echt tolles Spiel


----------

